

Show HN: Commoso | A Communications, Marketing and PR Marketplace - jkaykin

Many startups need marketing help but can&#x27;t afford a full-time employee&#x2F;don&#x27;t know where to find freelance marketers, so I built Commoso (my first startup).<p>I would love to know what you think about the idea and what improvements I could make. Thanks in advance!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;commoso.com
======
jkaykin
Clickable: [http://commoso.com](http://commoso.com)

------
wtvanhest
I'm sure there is demand, but your site is basically just an email form. Why
would anyone fill that in unless they knew you had insane marketing experience
or some other reason?

